# Honey in brood comb



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

It is great honey, no bad effects from being stored in brood comb.


----------



## DPBsbees (Apr 14, 2011)

RayMarler said:


> It is great honey, no bad effects from being stored in brood comb.


Provided you didn't treat with anything that can't be used with supers on.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

The only difference between brood comb honey and honey from any other part of the hive is the proximity to the brood. It's all the same.


----------



## squarepeg (Jul 9, 2010)

the honey i extracted from brood comb ended up darker than the honey from non-brood comb. it could have been do to differences in the nectars for all i know, but it was a lot darker. the darker honey also had a bit of a 'bite' to the taste that made it exceptionally good, not so super sweet, and the favorite of all who tried it including me. a long time beekeeper told me it was darker and tasted like that because of the brood comb.


----------



## DPBsbees (Apr 14, 2011)

sqkcrk said:


> The only difference between brood comb honey and honey from any other part of the hive is the proximity to the brood. It's all the same.


Sorry to be stickler, but I think we need to be clear. I, for one, have used treatments that are not be be used with supers on. I will not extract any honey from the the brood area of any hive that I have used these treatments on.


----------



## jmgi (Jan 15, 2009)

I think it all depends on how long the honey has been sitting in the brood comb before extracting, if just a couple weeks, probably not much affect, but longer than that it has more time to pick up a different taste and color due to cocoons and pollen present, jmo.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

DPBsbees said:


> Sorry to be stickler, but I think we need to be clear. I, for one, have used treatments that are not be be used with supers on. I will not extract any honey from the the brood area of any hive that I have used these treatments on.


I was hasty in my reply. Considering what DPS writes, that is something to consider. So, maybe you should consider not extracting that honey at all, but saving it to use in making splits or to use as feed as needed.


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

That's one great thing about the deep brood/shallow supers above an excluder method - it should be easy to tell which honey was for harvest as long as you follow the rules.

Also easier to keep track of brood combs that need replacing. You don't need to replace honey frames that have never had brood or been treated do you? Much harder to keep track of when everything looks the same like my all medium setup. 

Everything has it's advantages and disadvantages I guess.


----------



## DPBsbees (Apr 14, 2011)

David LaFerney said:


> That's one great thing about the deep brood/shallow supers above an excluder method - it should be easy to tell which honey was for harvest as long as you follow the rules.


That's what I do, David. I use deeps for the brood area, so I know as long as I'm extracting mediums I don't have to worry about what they were exposed to.


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

After five years of all mediums I'm not about to jump ship, but aside from health issues making heavier equipment a bad option i don't see sufficient advantage to make it worth converting either way. All mediums has it's disadvantages like anything else.


----------



## squarepeg (Jul 9, 2010)

jmgi said:


> I think it all depends on how long the honey has been sitting in the brood comb before extracting, if just a couple weeks, probably not much affect, but longer than that it has more time to pick up a different taste due to cocoons and pollen present, jmo.


good point jmgi, the darker honey from the brood combs had been there for several months before it got extracted.


----------

